# Boot kaufen in Polen



## blinkerkatze (28. Juni 2011)

Wer kann mir Adressen von Bootshändlern aus Polen zukommen lassen. Habe vor mir ein Boot zu kaufen.
Schön wäre der Raum Swinemünde.
Danke


----------



## thomsen3 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen in Polen*

www.greubel.de die verkaufen boote aus polen, allerdings bei nürnberg


----------



## Ein_Angler (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen in Polen*

http://vivamarine.pl/de/
http://www.yachtservice.com.pl/my-de.html
http://www.bestboats.pl/oferta_lodzie_lema.htm

Die haben alle ihren Sitz in Stettin, vielleicht ist was dabei aber in Swinoujcie habe ich nix gefunden auf die schnelle.


----------



## thanatos (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen in Polen*

erkundige dich doch mal,bei dem bootsverleiher gleich links über`n rügendamm,ich meine der ort heißt altefähr.der läßt seine boote in polen bauen ,wenn ich seinen mitarbeiter richtig verstanden habe ist er an der firma irgendwie beteiligt.fragen kostet nichts und liegt fast vor deiner haustür


----------



## blinkerkatze (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen in Polen*



thanatos schrieb:


> erkundige dich doch mal,bei dem bootsverleiher gleich links über`n rügendamm,ich meine der ort heißt altefähr.der läßt seine boote in polen bauen ,wenn ich seinen mitarbeiter richtig verstanden habe ist er an der firma irgendwie beteiligt.fragen kostet nichts und liegt fast vor deiner haustür



ok danke für den tipp werde ich mal nachfragen


----------



## steffen1 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen in Polen*

Sind die Big Anker nicht  auch aus Polen?


----------



## Astarod (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen in Polen*

Wie auch viele Quicksilver;-)


----------



## bike44rot (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Boot kaufen in Polen*

Nicht in Polen aber vielleicht trotzdem interessant

www.hiroshajo.hu

Grüße Thomas


----------

